# Reboot bei Frontpanelkontakt



## Own3r (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo BeQuiet!,

ich habe ein Dark Power Pro P7 750W und ein Problem mit meinem PC.

Sobald ich das Frontpanel meines Gehäuses mit einem USB Headset oder Kopfhörer berühre, startet mein PC neu (die Hintergrundbeleuchtung meiner Logitech G15r fängt zudem an zu flackern).
Das Frontpanel wurde aufgrund dieses Problems ausgetauscht, allerdings hat es an der Situation nichts geändert.

Nun meine Frage: *Ist das Netzteil für dieses Problem verantwortlich?* (Ich vermute ein Eintreten der Schutzabschaltung)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo Own3r

Ich denke nicht, dass das Netzteil für diese Symptome verantwortlich sein könnte.


----------



## Lexx (20. Januar 2011)

sieht eher nach massebrücke 
oder kurzen aus..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2011)

Frontpanel richtig am Mainboard angeschlossen?


----------



## we3dm4n (20. Januar 2011)

Gibt wohl offensichtlich einen Kurzen. Masseanschluss i.O. oder überhaupt angeschlossen?


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2011)

Alle Kabel sind auf dem Mainboard korrekt angeschlossen! Masse muss iO sein, da ich mit einem Durchgangsprüfer die Masse von der Steckdose bis zum Frontpanel kontrolliert habe.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (20. Januar 2011)

Was meinst du mit 'mit einem USB Headset oder Kopfhörer berühre?


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2011)

Nur die Masse muss ich berühren, ich brauche nicht einmal das Gerät einzustecken (denn dann würde ein Kurzschluss in Frage kommen).

Es reicht einfach das Blech des Frontpanels zu berühren (egal ob USB Port oder Audioausgang).


----------



## Lexx (20. Januar 2011)

da liegt strom drauf..


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (20. Januar 2011)

Reicht eine Berührung mit den Fingern aus?


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2011)

Nein, der Reboot wird erst beim Kontakt mit dem USB Stecker des USB Gerätes bzw. durch das Berühren des Klinkensteckers an der Masse ausgelöst.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (20. Januar 2011)

Passiert das nur, wenn das USB Frontpanel mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt ist oder auch, wenn es keinen Kontakt mit dem Gehäuse hat?


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2011)

Es ist zwar verschraubt, hat aber keinen Kontakt zum Gehäuse, da die Schrauben in ein Plastikgewinde gehen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (20. Januar 2011)

Hast du das Frontpanel schon an einem anderen Rechner getestet?


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2011)

Das ist nicht so leicht, da es ja im Case verbaut ist. Ich könnte mal die Frontpanelkabel an ein anderes Mainboard anschließen. Dann muss ich mal einen anderen PC auftreiben


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (21. Januar 2011)

Hast du Zugriff auf ein anderes Panel?


----------



## Own3r (21. Januar 2011)

Ja, ich hätte noch das alte, was ich ausgebaut habe. Das wollte ich dann mal an einem anderen PC ausprobieren.

Edit:
So habe es jetzt mal ausprobiert und an einem anderen PC scheint es zu gehen, jedoch ist es ein völlig anderes System und so nicht vergleichbar (anderes Mainboard/CPU, Netzteil usw.)

Jedoch habe ich jetzt eine eventuelle Besserung, wenn ich während des Einsteckens meinen Finger an die Masse des USB Steckers halte. Ich werde es weiter beobachten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn du einen anderen PC hast, wieso haste dann nicht gleich das andere NT mal rangehangen?


----------



## Own3r (21. Januar 2011)

Weil das andere NT ein Chinaböller war + SFX Form 
Ich habe aber mit der Fingermethode bisher (4 mal) keine Probleme mit USB und Kopfhörer gehabt.


----------



## Own3r (21. Januar 2011)

Leider ist das Problem immernoch vorhanden!

Es besteht mMn eine große Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Schutzabschaltung durch Überspannung zu schnell ausgelöst wird oder fehlerhaft ist.
Das Problem tritt an keinem anderen PC auf (haben alle andere Netzteile).

Edit: Ich habe jetzt experimentell das USB Headset per USB Verlängerung angeschlossen, welche zusätzlich geerdet ist. So tritt das Problem nicht auf. D.h. ich müsste das Frontpanel zustätlich erden, da ohne die Schutzabschaltung aktiviert wird.


----------



## Own3r (1. Februar 2011)

Ich melde mich mal wieder. Ich habe nun das Problem, dass der PC auch rebootet, wenn ich ihn am Gehäuse berühre (mit dem Finger!).

Ich habe schon mit dem Be Quiet! Support Kontakt aufgenommen, welcher das Netzteil durch die Technikabteilung testen will.

Nun müsste ich das Netzteil wegschicken und ca. 10 Arbeitstage als Abwicklungszeit warten.
*
Ich möchtet nun wissen, ob es am Netzteil liegen könnte (insbesondere ob es sich um eine Schutzabschaltung handelt), damit nicht unnötiger Aufwand betrieben wird. *


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Nein, bei deiner Fehlerbeschreibung ist es quasi ausgeschlossen, dass das Netzteil die Quelle ist.

Hast du schon ein anderes Kabel von der Wand zum Netzteil verwendet und/oder eine andere Steckdose?


----------



## Own3r (1. Februar 2011)

Ja das habe ich schon gemacht, hat aber nichts gebracht. Aber was schaltet denn den PC ab? Ich sehe einen blauen Funken der zwischen Gehäuse und meinem Finger entsteht und der PC geht aus 

P.S.: Also würde das Einsenden des Netzteils unnötig sein?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. Februar 2011)

Hast du den Rechner an einer anderen Dose getestet? In einem anderen Zimmer?
Such dir mal eine Steckdose, die von einer anderen Sicherung abgesichert ist als dein jetziges Zimmer.


----------



## Own3r (2. Februar 2011)

Das Einstecken des Netzteils an eine andere Steckdose brachte nichts.

Ich habe heute mal das Mainboard ausgebaut, alle Stecker entfernt und nachgemessen, ob die Abstandshalter Kontakt zur Masse haben. Hatten sie nicht also habe ich den Lack an der Schraube zum Netzteil entfernt.

Trotzdem bleibt das Problem bestehen. *Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn die Schutzabschaltung des Netzteils eintritt?*


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Wenn die Schutzschaltungen des Netzteiles auslösen, schaltet es sich komplett ab und lässt sich auch nicht sofort wieder einschalten.

Schau doch mal, ob du den Rechner samt Netzteil bei einem Bekannten/Freund/Nachbarn testen kannst.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Hast du zufällig ein anderes Netzteil zur Hand oder kannst du dir eins leihen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es am Netzteil liegt aber ausprobieren kannst du es.


----------



## Own3r (2. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mal das Dark Power Pro P7 550W getestet, welches gleiche Symptome zeigt. Ok, dann kann ich das Netzteil ausschließen. Aber irgendwie verursachen die Entladung einen Fehlstrom, welcher den PC rebooten lässt.

Die Ursache könnte das Gehäuse sein oder das Mainboard. Ich kann ja mal ein bisschen rumprobieren, ob irgendeine Steckdose vielleicht funktioniert.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Neben Mainboard besteht auch die Möglichkeit, dass das Problem bei deiner Elektrik liegt, das Gehäuse würde ich hier ausschließen.
Daher mein Vorschlag, den Rechner an einem ganz anderen Standort zu testen, bei dem du weißt, dass dieses nicht auftritt.

Eine Mögliche Ursache wäre ein fehlerhafter Schutzleiter, der die statische Entladung, die du dem Gehäuse zuführst, nicht zuverlässig abführen kann.

Das spontane rebooten bei Berührung tritt nur auf, wenn das Frontpanel angeschlossen ist oder auch ohne?


----------



## Own3r (2. Februar 2011)

Am Frontpanel tritt das Problem häufig auf (da reicht schon die kleinste Aufladung, auch wenn man sich vorher an zB der Heizung geerdet hat). Wenn ich allerdings stark aufgeladen bin, ist das Problem auch am Gehäuse aufgetreten. 
Aber damit das Gehäuse überhaupt den Strom ableitet, muss es ja geerdet sein .


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. Februar 2011)

Das Gehäuse wird durch das Netzteil geerdet.


----------



## Own3r (2. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mal das USB Headset an den Front-USB Ports eines anderen PCs, welcher auch hier in der Wohnung steht, getestet. Ich konnte die Entladung sogar hören! Der PC ist dann nicht ausgegangen. Er besteht wie schon bei meinem PC getestet aus dem Dark Power Pro P7 550W, Asus Crosshair IV, AMD Phenom II X6 1075T, Mushkin Redline 4GB und dem Cooler Master Cosomos S. 

Er hat also eine ähnliche Hardware, besonders aber ein anderes Gehäuse. D.h das Stromnetz kann man zu 90% ausschließen. Dann ist da noch das Gehäuse, was mir immer mehr in den Verdacht kommt. Daher werde ich aus Testzwecken meine Hardware morgen mal in ein altes Gehäuse ala "Blechkiste" einbauen ( falls es interessiert, es ist das Chieftec BA-01). 

Die Testergebnisse werden Aufschluss bringen.


----------



## Own3r (4. Februar 2011)

Also: Der Einbau in ein anderes Gehäuse hat nichts gebracht. Dann habe ich den PC mal offen aufgebaut und stehe jetzt vor eine Rätsel 

Zuerst lief alles wunderbar, ich konnte mich künstlich aufladen und mich am zusätzlich angeschlossenem Frontpanel oder am I/O Shild entladen -> soweit super.

Dann habe ich die Anschlüsse HDD Led, Power LED, Speaker, Power Switch und Reset Switch angeschlossen -> plötzlich trat der Fehler wieder auf. Dann habe ich alle wieder abgezogen -> alles wieder ok.

Nach längerem Testen trat aber ein neuer Fehler auf! Nach der Entladung wurde der Bildschirm schwarz aber der PC lief weiter! Ich habe also STRG+ALT+ENTF gedrückt und plötzlich hatte ich wieder ein Bild 
Dann habe ich mal nur die LEDs, den Speaker und den Power Switch angeschlossen -> soweit wieder gut bis auf diesen "neuen" Fehler. Einmal hat sich der PC dennoch aufgehängt, dabei aber in Impulsen am Monitor irgendwelche Streifen (Rot, Grün, Weiß) angezeigt.

Ich steht jetzt vor eine großen Frage: Was ist los!? 

Ich hoffe mir kann irgendwie geholfen werden, denn ich bin ratlos


----------



## lu5005 (24. Februar 2011)

Hi Own3r,

konntest du das Problem letztendlich lösen? Hab nämlich genau das gleiche - Jedes mal wenn ich mit mein iPhone USB Ladekabel an das Frontpanel anschließen will, wird der Bildschirm schwarz! Der PC läuft zwar noch weiter aber sehen kann ich nichts! Nur über die Reset Taste kann ich den Rechner wieder zum Leben erwecken. Hab ein ASUS Crosshai IV Board und ein Cooler Master CM 690 II Gehäuse.

Viele Grüße,

Lu


----------



## Own3r (24. Februar 2011)

Ja ich könnte das Problem lösen, indem ich den Reset Switch komplett vom Motheroard abgestöpselt habe. Seither nie wieder einen Reboot gehabt.


----------



## lu5005 (24. Februar 2011)

ok - dann werd ich das auch mal probieren! 

Danke,

gruß Lu


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. März 2011)

Hallo Own3r 

Hast du mittlerer Weile den Reset Anschluss angeschlossen?
Stürzt der Rechner immer noch ab, wenn du das Gehäuse berührst?


----------



## Own3r (11. März 2011)

Ich habe den Reset Switch nicht mehr angeschlossen. Ich denke das Problem würde auch bestehen bleiben.
Die genaue Ursache weiß ich immernoch nicht.


----------

